# Wago 880 und Fronius Wechselrichter per Modbus



## mfreye (1 Mai 2017)

Hallo,

cih möchte gerne ein Wechselrichter von Fronius in meiner Wago 880 per Modbus einbinden.
Leider habe ich nicht wirklich viel Ahnung davon und bräuchte da mal Starthilfe 

Link Fronius Modbus

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe
Gruß


----------



## gravieren (1 Mai 2017)

Hi

Fronius WR über Modbus-TCP an PFC100 (750-8100), Real oder Int?


----------



## mfreye (7 Mai 2017)

Hallo

und Danke für den Link.
Leider komme ich damit nicht weiter 
Habe auch schon einmal den User angeschrieben, ob er mir das Programm zu verfügstellen kann. Leider ohne Antwort.


----------



## mfreye (7 Mai 2017)

Habe noch ne Idee.
Wenn ich den WR per GET auslesen könnte würdes mir natürlich auch reichen.
Im Browser bekomme ich die Werte. 
Aber leider fehlt mir hier auch der Ansatz


----------



## wolfi-sps (7 Mai 2017)

Hallo,

schau doch mal auf die Seiten - da ist der Modbus beschrieben
Wie willst du den Wechselrichter auslesen RTU oder TCP ?

http://www.fronius.com/Applikationen/contentserverdownload/downloadcsitem.aspx?id=361552

http://www.fronius.com/cps/rde/xchg...us_international/hs.xsl/83_25293_DEU_HTML.htm

Wolfgang


----------



## mfreye (7 Mai 2017)

TCP

RTU kann der WR nicht, da ich ein Smart Meter dran habe.


----------



## mfreye (7 Mai 2017)

Die Doku habe ich schon gelesen, mir fehlt jedoch der Ansatz oder auch mehr 

Wie muss ich da bei Codesys anfangen?


----------



## wolfi-sps (7 Mai 2017)

Welche Version von Codesys hast Du?
Ab der 2.3.9.42 hast du einen MODBUS-Master Konfigurator.
Der ist ganz einfach. Welchse Serielle Klemme hast du?


----------



## wolfi-sps (7 Mai 2017)

Ach nee - hab ich falsch gelesen - nicht RTU sondern TCP - ist aber egal geht genauso.


----------



## mfreye (7 Mai 2017)

2.3.9.49

Ganz einfach ist gut 

Brauche ich dafür ne Serielle Klemme? Habe gedacht, das ich alles über das Netzwerk machen kann. Alle Geräte hängen an einen Switch.


----------



## mfreye (7 Mai 2017)

Was muss ich bei Variablen eingeben?


----------



## wolfi-sps (7 Mai 2017)

Nee - hab ich falsch gelesen.
schau mal da vorbei

http://www.wago.de/suche/index.jsp?_ts=1494166733955&action=dym&q=Modbus+konfigurator


----------



## mfreye (7 Mai 2017)

Was muss ich hier eintragen?


----------



## wolfi-sps (7 Mai 2017)

Du willst ja nur lesen?

siehe PDF ist nur ein Beispiel.


----------



## mfreye (7 Mai 2017)

OK, die 256 was ist das für ein Wert. Sollte hier nicht die Adresse vom WR für z.B. Leistung sein?!

Danke.


----------



## wolfi-sps (7 Mai 2017)

Ja - das ist nur ein Beispiel.
Hast Du die Modbusadressen vom Wechselrichter?


----------



## wolfi-sps (7 Mai 2017)

In der Doku ab Seite 27 sind die Adressen aufgeführt.

http://www.fronius.com/Applikationen/contentserverdownload/downloadcsitem.aspx?id=361552

Habe einen Fröhling P4 Kessel - den lese ich auch per Modbus aus aber mit RTU.
War am Anfang ein wenig aufwendig, da es der Modbus-Master Konfigurator noch nicht gegeben hat.


----------



## mfreye (7 Mai 2017)

*Lach* Also ich finde das jetzt schon nicht ohne. Habe da aber sonst auch nichts mit am Hut .

Aber mit Deiner Hilfe, hoffe ich das ich es hinbekomme  Danke!

Das hatte ich auch gefunden. Dann nur den Startwert nehmen und als Ausgabe REAL oder INT?


----------



## wolfi-sps (7 Mai 2017)

Super - freud mich.

Viel Erfolg noch.

Wolfgang


----------



## mfreye (7 Mai 2017)

Äh, das war ne Frage


----------



## wolfi-sps (7 Mai 2017)

Ach so - habe ich falsch verstanden.

Beispiel:
Die Adresse     von        AC Phase-A Current value   40074   

Gib bei der Adresse 10#  74 ein dann sollte bei 16# 004A stehen

Welchen Wert bekommst Du? Sollte ca. 230 sein


----------



## wolfi-sps (7 Mai 2017)

Noch was
Die Komunikation steht zwischen WAGO und dem Wechselrichter?
Im Anhang sollte es so ähnlich aussehen - unten ist MBCFG_Error = MBCFG_NO_Error dann ist deine Verbindung i.O.

Wolfgang


----------



## mfreye (10 Mai 2017)

Hallo.

Geht nicht 

Habe mal Bilder beigefügt. Habe noch ne zweite Wago per Modbus eingebunden und das läuft ohne Probleme. Irgendwas mach ich gründlich falsch.

Gruß


----------



## wolfi-sps (11 Mai 2017)

Hallo ,

Du hast keine Verbindung.
Die WAGO Steuerungen nehmen den Port 502, das ist richtig - der ist auch bei Dir eingetragen - der  Fronius Wechselrichter?? Welchen Port nehmen die??

Wolfgang


----------



## mfreye (11 Mai 2017)

Hallo.
Auch 502.


----------



## wolfi-sps (11 Mai 2017)

Hallo ,

finde auf die schnelle nicht´s bei Tante Google
Funk doch mal den Hersteller an - ob das auch wirklich der Port ist.

Wolfgang


----------



## mfreye (11 Mai 2017)

Ja, kann den Port auch einstellen. Der darf aber gleich sein oder?

Siehe Bild.


----------



## wolfi-sps (11 Mai 2017)

Hmm - würde mal sagen ja- frag doch mal bei denen nach.


----------



## mfreye (11 Mai 2017)

OK. Werde ich machen.


----------



## Tobsucht (12 Mai 2017)

Hallo,

versteift euch nicht auf den Port. 502 ist ok.
Es wird eine Verbindung hergestellt, ansonsten wurde die Meldung "MBCFG_TCP_RTU_ERROR_0x96" ausgegeben werden.
Da aber die Meldung "MBCFG_NO_RESPONSE_RECEIVED" kommt, wird nur keine Antwort empfangen. Bzw. der Slave antwortet nicht.

Ich würde hier eher in Richtung Unit ID schauen. Es wird standardmäßig die 0 genutzt. Es kann sein, dass der Wechselrichter mit der 1 oder 255 angesprochen werden möchte.


Grüße


----------



## mfreye (12 Mai 2017)

Hallo,

also ich habe mal mit Fronius telefoniert.

Port ist 502 oder was ich einstelle.
ID konnte er auch nicht wirklich sagen 
IP Adresse sollte auch stimmen.

Was ich jetzt aber verstanden habe, hoffe ich, der Wechselrichter ist ein Master. Kann das sein?!
Müßte ich dann nicht als Slave drauf zu greifen?!

Gruß und Danke


----------



## Tobsucht (12 Mai 2017)

Hallo,

dass der Wechselrichter der Master sein soll, halte ich für unwahrscheinlich. 
Der Master fragt als Client den Slave ab. Ein Slave kann nur auf eine Anfrage antworten.
Der Wechselrichter wird eher als Server Modbusregister bereitstellen.

Grüße


----------



## mfreye (13 Mai 2017)

Kurz ich komme nicht weiter.

Mit Master habe ich das so verstanden. Der erste Umrichter ist Master und hat man mehrere werden die Slave. Somit kommezieren diese Untereinander.


----------



## gravieren (13 Mai 2017)

Hi mfreye

Vorab, ichhabe NICHT alles durchgelesen  !

Gehen die Grundsachen ?

Vorab:
Modbus TCP   ?
Fronius als Master --> sollte stimmen würde ich sagen.   ?

Falls Modbus TCP -->  Geht der Ping von einem Rechner zur Fronius   ?


----------



## mfreye (13 Mai 2017)

> Vorab, ichhabe NICHT alles durchgelesen  !


Alles Gut 



> Modbus TCP   ?


Ja. (siehe auch Bild)



> Fronius als Master --> sollte stimmen würde ich sagen.   ?


OK, würde passen mit dem was ich bis jetzt gelesen habe.



> Falls Modbus TCP -->  Geht der Ping von einem Rechner zur Fronius   ?


Ja, kann auch auf die Weboberfläche (siehe auch Bild).


----------



## gravieren (13 Mai 2017)

O.K.

Zugriff und Grundsätzliches in der Fronius sollten passen !

Schau doch mal in der Wago WBM die Netzwerkeinstellungen an:
- IP-Adresse   (Keine Doppelzuweisung)
- Subnetmask
- Sind die Port/Dienste freigeschaltet
- . . .


----------



## mfreye (13 Mai 2017)

> Zugriff und Grundsätzliches in der Fronius sollten passen !


OK.



> IP-Adresse   (Keine Doppelzuweisung)


Nein, jedes Gerät hat eine fixe IP.



> Subnetmask


255.255.255.0



> Sind die Port/Dienste freigeschaltet


Denke ja, siehe auch Bild.


Ich habe zwei weitere Wago SPS per Modbus, an der ersten Wago SPS angebunden.
880 Master 192.168.134.20 
880 Salve 192.168.134.21 502
843 Salve 192.168.134.22 502


----------



## gravieren (13 Mai 2017)

Hi

Geht mit einer anderen Wago hast du geschrieben  !  ?

Siehe #23

Wie ist das zu verstehen   ?


----------



## mfreye (13 Mai 2017)

Sorry, das ist nicht verständlich.

Also Modbus geht Grundsätzlich. Da ich die Wago's untereinander so eingebunden habe.

Aber, keine Wago will mit dem WR Fronius.


----------



## gravieren (13 Mai 2017)

Hab nochmals nachgelesen !

Die Wago sollte trotz alledem der Master sein  ! ?

Die Fronius die Slaves   .

Die Unit_ID ist die "Slave-Adresse".

Ich denke, du hast z.b.    10  Fronius
Alle haben die identische IP-Adresse.
Der erste erhält z.b. die Unit_ID 1
Der zweite die UNIT_ID die 2


Versuche doch mal z.b.  das ansprechen mit der Unit_ID  1.

Was kommt da raus  ?


----------



## gravieren (13 Mai 2017)

Schau dir doch mal die Seite 14    an.

Welche ID kannst du im Display ablesen   ?

http://www.fronius.com/Applikationen/contentserverdownload/downloadcsitem.aspx?id=361552


----------



## mfreye (13 Mai 2017)

ID 01

Aber es gibt noch den Punkt Protokoll: Interface oder SolarNet


----------



## mfreye (13 Mai 2017)

Steht auf SolarNet.

Die Karte habe ich vom Werk aus verbaut und es sind zwei Stecker gesteckt, wie in der Anleitung.


----------



## mfreye (13 Mai 2017)

Bis jetzt habe ich ja über Codesys den Netzwerkconfigurtor benutzt.
Das war doch dann immer falsch oder?
Der kann doch nur als Slave Geräte ansprechen.


----------



## gravieren (13 Mai 2017)

Ich werde mal grob ein paar Tools suchen müssen.

Ob diese Freeware sind kann ich nicht sagen.

Da kannst du wenigstens mal den Wago testen und üben.

Möglicherweise klappt es erst am Montag in der Arbeit, da ich die namen nicht im Kopf habe.


----------



## gravieren (13 Mai 2017)

Auch die Frage nach Modbus UDP oder Modbus TCP   wäre noch zu klären  .


----------



## gravieren (13 Mai 2017)

Lade dir doch mal diese Testversionen hoch und probiere diese mal.

http://www.modbustools.com/download.html


----------



## mfreye (13 Mai 2017)

> Auch die Frage nach Modbus UDP oder Modbus TCP   wäre noch zu klären  .



TCP, siehe auch Post #35.

Werde ich testen...


----------



## mfreye (14 Mai 2017)

So habe jetzt mal getestet. Siehe Bild. Kann mit den Werten aber nichts anfangen


----------



## gravieren (14 Mai 2017)

Langsam  ;-)

Du verwendest "Modbus Poll"   zum abfragen und es klappt.
D.h.  du willst diese Software durch eine  Wago ersetzen !
"Modbus Poll"  ist eine "Modbus Master"-Software.

Diese Erkenntnis hast du nun.


----------



## gravieren (14 Mai 2017)

So aus der Ferne ist es etwas schwierig.

Ich würde mal rumspielen  bis ich eine  mir bekannte/gesuchte uint16 Zahl rausbekomme.

D.h. ändere mal die Adresse, bis du  111 o. 112 o. 113    je nach Fronis rausbekommst.   (40070)

Kann manchmal eine Spielerei mit den Registern/Adressen sein.
Oft ist da auch ein "Offsett" mit im Spiel .


----------



## wolfi-sps (14 Mai 2017)

Hallo Karl,

die SW Modbus Poll ist super - habe so was ähnliches ModbusMAT 1.1 aber nur für RS232.
Nee Frage - hast Du schon mal einen Vbus von Resol ausgelesen?

Wolfgang


----------



## mfreye (14 Mai 2017)

Hey,

also ich bekomme jetzt etwas über die WAGO. 

Aber 

Es geht 40080 und 40081. Es geht nicht 40082, also die Spannung C zu Null  Es wird nur 65534 angezeigt.
Leistung 40087 geht auch nicht.

Muss ich das jetzt verstehen.

Gruß


----------



## wolfi-sps (14 Mai 2017)

Hallo ,

probier mal die Adresse plus 1  ( AC Voltage phasa A... = 40080 --> Adresse WAGO 40081)    - bei meinem Kessel fangen die Adressen bei 0 an - WAGO bei 1.
Ist zwar unlogisch - aber probier mal.

Wolfgang


----------



## gravieren (14 Mai 2017)

wolfi-sps schrieb:


> Hallo Karl,
> die SW Modbus Poll ist super - habe so was ähnliches ModbusMAT 1.1 aber nur für RS232.
> Nee Frage - hast Du schon mal einen Vbus von Resol ausgelesen?


Nein, bin mehr im Industriellem Bereich unterwegs.

Mit einer Solarlog 1000 habe ich schon was an der 1,4 MW Fotovoltaik gemacht.
Resol nicht.


----------



## gravieren (14 Mai 2017)

mfreye schrieb:


> Es geht 40080 und 40081. Es geht nicht 40082, also die Spannung C zu Null  Es wird nur 65534 angezeigt.
> Leistung 40087 geht auch nicht.


Welche Zahlendarstellung hast du *im Fronius* gewählt   ?
Bei den Unterschiedlichen Zahlendarstellungen verschieben sich die Adressen  !!!


----------



## mfreye (14 Mai 2017)

> Welche Zahlendarstellung hast du *im Fronius* gewählt   ?



Wo kann ich das umstellen?!
Im Browser?


----------



## gravieren (14 Mai 2017)

Seite 25/26    kannste das nachlesen  ;-)


----------



## mfreye (15 Mai 2017)

Hallo,

also die jetzt scheint es zu gehen. Siehe Bild 1.
Die Adresse verschieben sich. 40008 ist 40007.

Was ich nicht hinbekomme die Gesamt Leistung mir anzeigen zu lassen.
Siehe Bild 2 
Adresse 40108/40109

Wie muss ich das im Konfigurator einstellen. Siehe Bild 3.

Gruß und Danke.


----------



## uzi10 (18 April 2019)

Hallo!

Habt ihr das Problem gelöst?
Mochte auch gerne meinen Fronius einbinden!
Könnt ihr mir da einen Auszug aus euren Programm schicken? Oder ANleitung?


----------



## gravieren (18 April 2019)

Du überforderst und mit deinen Infos  

Steuerung, Froniustyp, Schnittstelle    . . .     ?


----------



## uzi10 (18 April 2019)

Wago 750-8202
Software E!Cockpit
Fronius Symo 3.7-3-S
Modbus TCP


----------



## gravieren (18 April 2019)

O.K.

Die 750-880  wird unter CoDeSys  2.3  Programmiert  !

ECockpit wäre dann Quasi   CoDeSys 3.5


Ein example für die 750-880  würde dir nix bringen.


1.
Hast du Erfahlung mit Modbus TCP  ?
Oder wo liegt dein Problem  ?

2.
Schau doch mal, ob du auf die Daten kommst !

Ich empfehle diese immer als  "Vortest"    .

https://www.modbustools.com/download.html


----------



## gravieren (18 April 2019)

Modbus TCP   für  CoDeSys  3.5:

https://www.wago.com/de/d/15960


----------



## Thruser (19 April 2019)

Hallo,

ich nutze zum Testen gerne https://sourceforge.net/projects/qmodmaster/qmodmaster das ist Freeware.

Auch unter e!cockpit gibt es einen Konfigurator. Mit dem würde ich es erst einmal versuchen. Schau Dir mal das Handbuch zu e!cockpit an.

Gruß


----------

